# Does My Rat Like Me?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So I have two girls, one came from a breeder and one from an inexperienced rat owner who got her from a pet store. At first, the pet store one (Naydeen) was timid and skittish, but when I got her a cage mate (Toffee) from a breeder, she really started to blossom. Naydeen is very inquisitive and affectionate, she will lick my hands and put her nose in my face and climb all over me. Toffee however is very shy and timid. While Naydeen likes to explore and interact with me, Toffee prefers to find a place to hide and just sits there. When she does come out, I try to pet her but she doesn't seem to respond to it and just crawls back into her hole. It's not that she's afraid of me, she will eat oats directly from my hands and even grabs on to my fingers to get more and she doesn't jump or quake when I pet her. She just seems reluctant or uninterested in interacting with me, but Naydeen actively seeks out my company. Does Toffee not like me? I've never done anything to make her scared of me, and I always try to pet her when she lets me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

My Ronnie was like that. Throw some old t-shirts that smell like you into their cage to nest with. It will get them to like your smell. 

Patients is your best friend here. It took a few weeks but my Ronnie now comes out and climbs on my lap and gives me kisses. Just play with them every day. Just keep it up, old t-shirts and play. Oh, and treats, quickest way to a rats heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I let them run around in my bed so that gives her exposure to my scent. I've tried giving them cut up t-shirts and little blankets but they always throw them aside  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I hate to disagree, but your rats don't like you because your smell is familiar... They like you because they understand you and you understand them. 

Work with your shy rat, show her you are her friend, that will make her less shy... it's ok to be a little pushy. Keep in mind not every rat is touchy feely. Some rats can love you and still like their space. Our girl Amelia mostly kept to herself most of her life but when she got sick and was dying she clung on to us with her very last strength... She had been neglected and abused by her first owner... she didn't think humans wanted her around so she kept her distance... In the end we found out how she felt about us, it was sad and touching... I suppose she was afraid of rejection or just used to it, but we found out she loved us and trusted us to her last breath... Basically, keep working with your shy rat, but make allowances for her personality if she doesn't become as warm and cuddly as her roomie.

Best luck.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

She is getting better, when I put her on my bed she doesn't hide as much and will come out and let me pet her. I agree that part of her personality is just shy, hopefully she will grow more comfortable with me overtime.


----------

